# 1936 Model C Before/After pics



## DonChristie (Nov 1, 2011)

This was a CL score. I liked it because the paint was original and still visible. The only problem was the Front rim had been swapped out before me and was not correct. Other than that, it seems all original. I was looking for a matching Front rim at the swap meet and I found these Reverse scheme Drop center Red rims with patina. I got them and built up my rims. I also got a New departure front hub to match the rear Model D. All painted surfaces got the WD40 and Steel wool trick. I took a Scotchbrite wheel to all the Metal surfaces. I then waxed the Painted surfaces. The cranks are marked 36 and the Head badge is a Lincoln. I took it on its maiden voyage today and she rides like a dream!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess I took a few pics today - enjoy!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 1, 2011)

The serial number is "A1188x" it appears. There is also another number stamped under the crank. The crank is stamped AS36.


----------



## robertc (Nov 1, 2011)

Let me be the first to say "WOW" great job. I love old bikes with the original paint. Ride with pride!!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 1, 2011)

*You sick, twisted bicycle freak!!!!!!!*

(if you are like me, this is your favorite thing to do?)


----------



## jpromo (Nov 2, 2011)

Plain Jane bikes deserve more love; that thing has got a great look about it.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 2, 2011)

*1936 nodejl c*

Hail to SCHWINNDOGGY! Awsome bike ....Great job. Nice to see original bike with the original skin still intact.  Now for the test .....  RIDE !

                               Gary J 
                               EL PRESIDENTE 
                               SKIDKINGS VBC  
                               TACOMA, WN


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, guys! Oh I am a sick and twisted Bike phreak, haha. I took a sick day yesterday (i was sick) and finished the bike up and rode it! She rides so sweet! I spent about 10-15 hours throughout last month doing this restoration. I think the restoring of the original finish is the most rewarding part of this hobby. I cant believe how the Red hoops make this bike POP! I do seem to have a problem with the seat. Seems the Bottom carriage is broken. Anybody have a carriage like this one lying around?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice clean-up job!!! She pur-dee


----------

